# Lord Nelson Three Sheets Recipe



## Crusty (10/4/14)

Hi guys.
I tried Lord Nelson's Three Sheets Pale Ale a while back when Screwy dropped in & love the beer.
Has anyone got an All Grain clone of this beer that's pretty close to the original?
It was perfectly balanced IMO & I would love to have it on tap.

edit: spelling


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/4/14)

looks like it changes a bit. I wanted to have a crack at it a couple of years ago and got confused by all the different versions. Might be worth shooting them an email to see what they currently use?
at one point it was Notto, then US-05, and the hops seem like whatever they feel like?



revdrjbob said:


> When I brewed for LNBH the Three Sheets was all NZ B Saaz. Not sure what Damon's using nowadays.
> 
> TIM


 


Randall the Enamel Animal said:


> When I brewed for the LNBH, it was all Cz Saaz...


 


Rukh said:


> Tassie Saaz is the latest Saaz to be used in Three Sheets. Check out this thread for a bit more info...
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...hl=three+sheets


 


/// said:


> Years ago they used alot of saaz in the end - about a gram a litre...
> 
> Scotty


 


Rukh said:


> They use Tassie Saaz, although I don't know if its all through the recipe or just at the end.


 


haldini said:


> Doesn't look right to me. I'm pretty sure they use galaxy and cascade in the 3 sheets.


 


NDH said:


> Was chatting with the head brewer there on my way home from Bathurst, US-05 yeast apparently and 1/3 galaxy and 2/3 cascade. He would'nt tell me any more than that but I made sure I wrote it down, was a delightful drop.





OzBeer_MD said:


> Hi Clint, I know that Damon at the Lord Nelson changes (tweaks) the recipe from time to time. I also heard him mention Amarillo being one of the hops at one stage.
> 
> 
> MD


----------



## Crusty (10/4/14)

Bloody hell!
It's going to be a challenge nailing this one.
The one I had was perfectly balanced. Crisp, light to medium body & had a great fruity hop profile too.
I'm sure Cascade was there as well as late Galaxy as haldini pointed out above. I couldn't pick up Amarillo at all & not sure if I picked up on any Sazz at all. I have no idea what yeast although US-05 seems to be the most common detected.
More digging I guess. I want this on tap, it's really good.


----------



## lukencode (10/4/14)

Make sure you post the recipe when you nail it, been after this for a while myself.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/4/14)

I want to solve this mystery.

just found this on facebook - posted january last year - at least gives you a starting gravity:


----------

